# Need advice for driving from Cancun to Merida



## Libertylass (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi! Hoping to get some advice from someone familiar with Mexico. I am flying into Cancun and am renting a car and driving to Merida. I am wondering if someone can tell me the safest route to take and give me any advice? I am a single mother, driving with my 2 daughters. We have rented a home near Merida and I will be driving during daytime hours and not stopping until we reach Merida, save for a lunch break. Google maps shows the best route to be Cancun-Kantunil/México 180D, and it takes about 4 hours. Can anyone comment on any safety issues as well as the best route. Even a safe place to eat along the way would be appreciated  Thanks in advance to anyone giving advice.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are no safety isuues unless you decide to go with someone you do not know or pickup hitch hikers which obviously you would not do.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

That is a very safe part of Mexico. I am a woman and would not hesitate to drive it myself in the daytime.


----------



## Carlos 2 (Dec 25, 2020)

Libertylass said:


> Hi! Hoping to get some advice from someone familiar with Mexico. I am flying into Cancun and am renting a car and driving to Merida. I am wondering if someone can tell me the safest route to take and give me any advice? I am a single mother, driving with my 2 daughters. We have rented a home near Merida and I will be driving during daytime hours and not stopping until we reach Merida, save for a lunch break. Google maps shows the best route to be Cancun-Kantunil/México 180D, and it takes about 4 hours. Can anyone comment on any safety issues as well as the best route. Even a safe place to eat along the way would be appreciated  Thanks in advance to anyone giving advice.


Hi, I have driven that route a few times. You should have no problems. There are fuel stations on the highway. There are food options as well. Do not speed. If you are stopped for speeding you will probably have to pay your way out. Enjoy your trip.
God Bless
Carlos 2


----------

